

Ask HN: What do you think of your iPad? - brownegg

I hope this is found to be relevant.  I ask because I seriously think the iPad represents an inflection point in the way people interact with machines, possibly even with magnitude similar to the introduction of the mouse to the masses in the early '80s.  If that turns out to be anywhere near true, then the iPad and its soon-competitors represent a HUGE entrepreneurial opportunity.<p>So, owners of iPads, is it qualitatively different?  Is it better?  Is it close but needs another iteration?  I've not bought one yet, but have gone to look at it twice, and been, well, underwhelmed.  But something keeps me thinking about it.<p>Sorry to resurrect something that dominated discussion for a while, but I'm genuinely curious if the honeymoon is over or if the iPad has real traction.
======
maxharris
I love my iPad (I have the 32GB 3G model).

I use Keynote a lot (biochemistry slides), and other apps: Epicurious is great
(recipes on the fly - I bring my iPad with me to the grocery store, and check
off the things I need on the ingredients list). I really love the built-in
maps app and the directions/GPS features it has. The email app is great - I
can go for a walk and send email in the middle of the woods.

The browser inside is great - I just used it to look up a rare battery that I
needed inside Radio Shack.

I really like the books app, and I wish they would put the brightness slider
in more apps. That would be great for late-night browsing.

I think everyone will have one sooner or later. It's just so practical for so
many things.

When someone takes the trouble to make an app for something, it makes the
experience much better than it is with a browser. I wish that someone would
finally come up with a educational physics app (kind of like MasteringPhysics)
for it.

I almost forgot - the $39 Apple case is definitely required - you can't take
it anywhere without something to protect it.

------
alanthonyc
It's different. It's worse for some stuff, but much better for a lot of
others. It's the real deal, I believe "everyone" will get one of these
(whether an iPad or a competitor) in the next couple of years.

------
fjabre
I'm still kind of holding out for a Chrome OS based netbook. I have been back
and forth to the Apple store playing with the iPad and although I love the UI,
I also know it's meant mostly for consumption.

I really found the keyboard awkward to use and I couldn't see myself using it
as a productivity tool at all.. I wouldn't want to have to type on it for any
serious length of time.

